# Sharing DVR with TV in another room...not using MRV...?



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

Not sure if this belongs here...but I'd like to share my single HD-DVR with a TV in another room. I live alone, so don't need to be able to watch two TVs in two different rooms at the same time, and I'm really just looking for the cheapest/simplest way to view my main living room DVR in the bedroom.

I have (I believe) an HR22. I have an unfinished basement, so it'd be easy to run any cables, but it would be close to a 50' run.

Is it possible to run both component and HDMI off of a single DVR? If so, would I see any audio/video delay or other problems with a run that long?

Thanks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes. If the other TV is also an HDTV, then run the HDMI output to one TV and the Component Video output to the other TV. If you change the remote to RF Mode, you should be able to control the DVR from either TV.


----------



## HaRrrgh20! (Jan 22, 2007)

I've had a setup like this for quite a while.

I have 2 HR-20s in my kitchen that can also be viewed in the bedroom. In the kitchen, one is using HDMI, the other is using component (because I had used up my HDMI inputs). I have 75' component cables (from Monoprice.com) going to the bedroom. This means that the 2nd HR-20 is using a component splitter, also from Monoprice. This also got the noisy DVRs out of the bedroom...


----------



## aktick (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll give it a try.

Any preference of HDMI vs. component? I see a 50' HDMI is surprisingly cheaper via an Amazon partner (~$23 shipped) than Monoprice (~$34 shipped).

And I've checked the remote while in the other room, and it does indeed work.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

At 50-ft it shouldn't matter. One HDMI cable is probably easier to run than Component Video + Audio cables (5 RCA cable bundle).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Component is generally better on longer runs (but of course, no audio). For a 50' run, not all HDMI cables are created equal either.


----------



## HaRrrgh20! (Jan 22, 2007)

I did my install a couple of years ago. My run was over 50' and I was worried about HDMI without amplifiers. The bedroom TV also had a couple of component inputs available, the HDMI was used by the DVD.

Definitely would have been easier to run HDMi. The 2x5 connector component cables were a bit bulky. Think 10 RG6 cables with beefy RCA connectors on each end. Needed a large drill bit...


----------

